# Sorry, another ?? Jackie Clay, does anyone have her pantry book?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it worth it? What about her canning book? Do you find them useful? I'd hate to waste the money if it's not something that good. I couldn't find samples?

Thanks,
Kristine


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

I us my BBB all the time


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Over time I've read comments here that refer to methods that Jackie Clay recommends. Sometimes her methods or recipes are diametrically opposed to those offered by the NCHFP. For that reason I shy away. I don't think a person has to be a total food safety nerd to realize that some concessions on food safety aren't really worth it. 

For me and mine, I stay away from her offerings, well intended as they might be. YMMV.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't think it was all that helpful and the recipes weren't anything special. Just got the whole shebang from BHM a few months ago and wasn't very impressed with any of Jackies books. I wouldn't waste the money. Just got her water bath canning book for free on Kindle and didn't find it helpful. It's just reprinted from back issues.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'm fairly skilled when it comes to cooking, so I'll save my $$.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been canning for 40 years and reach for Jackie's canning and pantry books before any others. She is careful to point out in her books what things are NOT safe according to the USDA and warns you to can those at your own risk.

We have not made any recipes that we did not love from her two books. The whole shebang that a previous poster referred to is *normally* books that have a collection of her articles from Backwoods Home magazine. The books that the OP recommended are different. 

They have not been a waste of money for me, but then we can and dehydrate most everything. If you do not do a lot of canning, then the Ball Blue Book is really all that you need. Jackie's books have helped me diversify my pantry.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

+1 to clayton piano. I like her "Growing and Canning your own food." some of the other smaller books are repetitive, though. She does do some canning that is 'unapproved', but so do I. I have been canning for 25 years, and I am comfortable breaking some of the rules.

I would buy one, but not all. IIRC, her pantry book has a lot on substitutions and lists for a well-stocked larder.

Moldy


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I absolutely love Jackie Clay's canning book. The Ball Blue Book is obviously the go-to resource for canning, but Jackie Clay has a lot more recipes to can and gives tons of new ideas. Whenever I have cross checked her processing times with the BBB, they have always matched. I would highly suggest getting her canning book to supplement your BBB.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Her books have been free for the kindle (or kindle for your pc) the past few days - then you can check them out for free. Each day has offered one of her books the past few days I believe.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

CottageLife said:


> Her books have been free for the kindle (or kindle for your pc) the past few days - then you can check them out for free. Each day has offered one of her books the past few days I believe.


I saw that and have been downloading them. I doubt the expendive books will be free.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've enjoyed the two books...canning and cooking, well worth the price if one has an open mind and is looking beyond their nose...gonna buy the two for my 70 year old MIL who has cooked it all and canned it all. We gave her some canned and baked items she has never even thought of, the recipes came from Jackie. The pumpkin pie is delish...cookies were also a big hit.
The canning book has many items not covered in the Gooberment approved book...LOVE the books!


----------

